# Outdoor gas grill



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Here's a picture of the new build, in the back ground, i am thinking of putting the grill where these bushes are on the left. The rock path will become concrete or pavers. The right is a small pond that will be redone.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm surprised this has no posts in response. Maybe it would be better in the Grilling portion of the Cooking Forum? Or under HVAC because of the propane?
@BigJim


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Most of the gas NG grills I have seen are connected with a quick connect flex hose for the last few feet. This allows movement for all the reasons you mentioned above.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Nik333 said:


> I'm surprised this has no posts in response. Maybe it would be better in the Grilling portion of the Cooking Forum? Or under HVAc because of the propane?
> @BigJim


Maybe, I'll try again closer to spring. The garage build stalled do to builder becoming a flake. I'm now focusing on finishing it up myself and with winter moving in fast a lot of other stuff is on hold.


----------

